# 72inch Finish Mower PTO



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

How much should i expect to pay for a new one? What brands to look for? Im being quoted $2,446 from bobcat.


----------



## JTW (Jan 22, 2009)

I would think that is in the ballpark. I paid $1600 a couple of years ago for a 60" Landspride. It was a holdover unit, others quote in the $2k range. I would look around pretty good, check out Union Farm supply in ME, they will ship to you I beleive and always have good deals on there "special" page. From all of the research I did Landspride seemed to be the best on the market and came highly recommended from a friend of mines father who is delivers and services for a large dealership. The only complaint I have with the pull behind style is that because it mounts to the 3 point it does sway as you pull it if you have imperfections in the ground surface. In other words it does not always leave a straight row as a belly mower would.


----------

